# A Couple of Soaps



## tomara (Dec 29, 2010)

Just a few things I have been working on since I have a school break. I don't have dividers for my hippy slab mold (regular silicone baking dish reinforced in a cardboard box) so my cuts are like a three year old. Thanks for looking and Have a wonderful New Year 

My first lard soap that I added liquid silk and shea butter too.  Colored with blue ultramarine and scented with Lonestar's Egyptian Sheets.







A very fugly soap, but it floats in the bath water since I whipped it up, smells terrific and wonderful lather. Colored with red and yellow oxide, and a dash ultramarine pink.  Scented in Lonestar's Peaches and Cream. Next time I hope to not have it rebatched.






Not much to look at it, but it sure does smell nice.  Coconut soap with 20% SF with coconut milk.  Scented in Peak's Coconut Milk.


----------



## MrsFusion (Dec 29, 2010)

Very nice!  Love the swirls in the first one!


----------



## agriffin (Dec 29, 2010)

Those swirls are beautiful!  Great job!


----------



## cwarren (Dec 29, 2010)

i love the top 1 as well .. Very Pretty!


----------



## pixybratt (Dec 29, 2010)

very pretty


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2010)

OMG, those swirls are to die for!


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 29, 2010)

Good job, but that first one is wow!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 29, 2010)

Those swirls are lovely. You'll enjoy the 100% coconut soap too. I love coconut soap.  :wink:


----------



## heyjude (Dec 29, 2010)

Truly nice work!


----------



## tomara (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you everyone..I have so much fun soaping...and I learn so much from you all!!


----------



## calico21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## newbie (Dec 29, 2010)

OOOOOooooo, I'm jealous of those blue swirls!! Nice soaps, all! And I don't have a divider, either. I'm continuously surprised how hard it is to cut straight down. Seriously, it shouldn't be that hard and yet I still have slanted sides on my soaps.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 30, 2010)

stunning swirls and I love your rebatch.......beautilicious


----------



## nattynoo (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm such a sucker for a plain soap. I love the coconut milk/oil one.
The colour of your pink float soap is pretty.


----------



## Bean13 (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh I love em!  Nice Job.


----------



## Adema (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh so pretty soap...


----------



## punkflash54 (Jan 1, 2011)

great soaps


----------



## dubnica (Jan 4, 2011)

I love the first soap but also the last one...all natural.  Lovely mold, it looks so professional.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 5, 2011)

Love the three of them ... but particularly the first soap ...  love the colour!


----------



## fionab (Jan 10, 2011)

Gorgeous. I especially love the first one!


----------



## jenrb1982 (Jan 11, 2011)

How did you do that swirl, wow...????

I love all 3... they are awesome! Great job!


----------



## tomara (Jan 11, 2011)

jenrb1982 said:
			
		

> How did you do that swirl, wow...????
> 
> I love all 3... they are awesome! Great job!



Thank you so much!!

I did a in the pot swirl.  Here is the link to the instructions from KB Shimmer

http://www.magdoline.com/2010/03/kb-shimmer-in-pot-swirling-video.html


----------

